# which method of framing and insulating basement



## daphillenium (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok. I've posted in other categorys of my basement renovations. Working on egress windows now. But after I finish that I need some direction. 

We bought our house with the basement looking like the previous owners had intentions of finishing it.

On half the basement there is firring strips on top of drylocced block foundation walls. The other half is drylocced with no strips. Part of it is bare foundation walls.

I initially was going to fir the rest and insulate with the Styrofoam like insulation throughout.

Then I thought of ripping the existing strips down and frame using 2x4s and batt insulation.

A friend suggested leaving the strips up because he said I need a space between block and 2x4s and insulation anyway. 

Ive read on here that batt insulation is not advised in basements. There's so many ways of doing it on these forums and I'm pretty confused.

So, any suggestions to a noob?

Here's one wall. The east and south walls are firred.









The north and west walls unfirred.










Thanks for any help!


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I would leave the strips like your friend said. Build stud walls at least 1 inch away, insulate, and use paperless drywall.


----------



## daphillenium (Oct 14, 2011)

Would it be good to put foam/xps on the wall and also batt insulation in the studs. Or is that overkill?
And what's the purpose for oaperless drywall?
Thanks


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

daphillenium said:


> Would it be good to put foam/xps on the wall and also batt insulation in the studs. Or is that overkill?
> And what's the purpose for oaperless drywall?
> Thanks


I don't think its overkill, It depends on what you want to spend. I would glue the xps to the walls, build my 2x4 wall in front and fill the cavity with roxul. or build the 2x4 wall off the concrete, then get closed cell foam sprayed in.
You say your walls are dryloc'd already, so it would seem to me that retarding the moisture drive further would be a problem. Quite likely that's why sixeightten suggested leaving the strips and building the wall away from that, but I can always be enlightened.


----------

